# Bonding Tiels to each other?



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have 4 cockatiels. 1 is 16 years old and only 5 months ago I rescused 3 other tiels. 1 bonded pair and one single female. My original tiel has bonded with the single female and has now become aggressive towards me and the other 2 tiels. 

Of the other pair the male is sometimes aggressive but only when scared it seems. 

I want to buy one big nice cage for everyone but do not want to risk the 2 males hurting themselves,each other, or the females. 

Any ideas on getting these 2 males to bond?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If the cage is big i doubt you'll have problems. Tiels aren't known for being territorial or defensive unless they're actually nesting. I have two males and three females in one very large cage, and both males like to think they're totally THE MAN, but they rarely resort to violence to sort out their differences.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Mine have actually never been in a cage together. They go after each other when they're out on top of the cages. 

Should I let them duke it out as long as they don't hurt each other? I thought it was a dominance thing.


----------

